

Japan is Collapsing - da02
http://modernmarketingjapan.blogspot.com/2012/11/japan-is-collapsing.html

======
hacker-3
As far as i know japanese governemnt debt is bought by japanese savers. So the
balance is off kilter sure, but it's not "collapsing". So is this just another
internet libertarian ideological warrior anecdote?

~~~
snogglethorpe
Japan is certainly having problems, but I would treat this article with a
grain of salt.

The author comes off as yet another entitled-yet-clueless gaijin-inna-bubble.
The people he talked to are essentially the "parasite class", who spend lots
of money on things like BMWs and aping American lifestyles; they're not
representative of most Japanese.

[A blog called "modernmarketingjapan" doesn't exactly inspire confidence
either...]

------
macavity23
_I am angry at the stupid Japanese government for taking our tax money and
bailing out these zombie banks and keeping the status quo intact at the
expense of the people and our children's future._

Hmm, that sure sounds familiar...

~~~
markyc
democracy is failing.

people realised they can elect those who give them the most, so the
politicians promise the world and give debt. not much longer until it all
implodes.

(inspired by some guy in the 19th century who studied democracy since the
greeks - i don't have time to look for it - he said it takes about 200 years
for democracy to implode)

~~~
da02
There is also, "Democracy", by Hans Hoppe. It discuses the economics of
democracy, monoarchy, and a non-state system called, "private law society".

~~~
chii
can you give a brief summary of what the conclusions are?

~~~
da02
You can read the conclusions at Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Democracy-
Economics-Politics-Monarchy-...](http://www.amazon.com/Democracy-Economics-
Politics-Monarchy-Natural/dp/0765808684)

The full intro. chapter is available free: <http://mises.org/hoppeintro.asp>

